
How to get a good night's sleep - yarapavan
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2018/8/24/17670582/how-to-sleep-better-tips-advice
======
yarapavan
the consensus among the specialists I spoke to was that you should try to get
your sleep stability right first, and make sure that you’re getting
consolidated sleep and not waking up all the time.

To do that, you have to implement basic sleep hygiene, which is not drinking
caffeine after midday, or exercising too late, or drinking alcohol before bed,
and just eating sensibly.

Do these things and you’ll be less likely to wake up with your brain looking
for another fix. And if doing natural things like this doesn’t work, then it
might be wise to consult with a specialist or a doctor.

